# anybody having problems with buczek payments



## scroogemcbucks

just wondering if buczek enterprises of derby ny owes anybody else money they keep saying its a computer problem been weeks since seeing a :sad:nickel


----------



## Wannabe

Didnt they file Bankruptcy? I thought I heard they filed so tbey could reorganize and "washed" their debts....hopefully your pay wasnt one of those debts.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

*buczek*

i checked the bankrupcy logs for erie county and could find anything they claim its computer related delaying payments to contractors ,they owe me way over 4k im giving them to next week to pay then im suing them ,cause this is bull**** 
my dog could fix a computer problem faster


----------



## Wannabe

Do you know where they are incorporated? Most of the "bigger" regionals are incorporated in Deleware or Nevada.

99% sure I read somewhere they BK'ed..


----------



## scroogemcbucks

*buczek*

i dont know


----------



## Coos-NH

Considering they are advertising for vendors in all states they may be doing the screw and move on that Regionals are so fond of. Their parent company is ACA Assets out of Texas.


----------



## Payup

*Buczek*

They have issues and owe me a bunch I also cannot get a response on pay so im done with them.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

*Buczek Enterprises - avenue for assistance*

Hello to all on this thread. My name is Brian Drain and I am the Chief Information Officer for Buczek Enterprises. It is my intention to make sure that anyone that needs assistance on PreservationTalk.com has an outlet to get it.

Please feel free to PM me if you need help. I will also be reaching out to everyone via PM and providing my contact information so that we can open a dialogue and resolve any open items.

Lastly before I respond to some of the below, we have a dedicated vendor relations team who is responsible for ensuring that all vendors have an email address and a phone number that is monitored by our team and answered in a timely manner. Reading that some of you didn't get a response is concerning to me and I will absolutely look into and address it. You should always be able to get a response from our team.



scroogemcbucks said:


> just wondering if buczek enterprises of derby ny owes anybody else money they keep saying its a computer problem been weeks since seeing a :sad:nickel





scroogemcbucks said:


> i checked the bankrupcy logs for erie county and could find anything they claim its computer related delaying payments to contractors ,they owe me way over 4k im giving them to next week to pay then im suing them ,cause this is bull****
> my dog could fix a computer problem faster


The computer issue that we had was essentially resolved and we put things in place to prevent it from ever occurring again (as well as auditing our entire infrastructure to ensure to the extent we can that similar issues would not arise) however it caused some issues in other areas, particularly accounting. The issue does not affect the entire vendor network and I can assure you that absolutely no invoices or payments were lost and everything will be paid as invoiced as it always has been.

We have multiple, dedicated, full time team members working on the resolving the issue for the vendors in the network that are experiencing it. We are also able to escalate and deal with some situations on a case-by-case basis. It's possible your situation would be one of those cases. I have sent you a PM with my contact information so we can work to resolve your issues and I do apologize for any frustration this has caused.



Wannabe said:


> Didnt they file Bankruptcy? I thought I heard they filed so tbey could reorganize and "washed" their debts....hopefully your pay wasnt one of those debts.


Buczek Enterprises has not filed for, nor have we ever considered filing for bankruptcy. Since BKs are public record, this is easily verified.

PM sent with my contact information so we can discuss your situation and work to resolve any issues.



Coos-NH said:


> Considering they are advertising for vendors in all states they may be doing the screw and move on that Regionals are so fond of. Their parent company is ACA Assets out of Texas.


We do not screw and move. Buczek Enterprises has been around for many years and if this was something we did that would not be the case. ACA Asset Management Group is based out of TX but is _not_ the parent company for Buczek Enterprises. Same family, different businesses (different clients, etc.). ACA is smaller and designed to be more specialized (depending on client requirements) than Buczek which covers a very large area. I sent you a PM with additional details and my contact information.



Payup said:


> They have issues and owe me a bunch I also cannot get a response on pay so im done with them.


I apologize that you are having issues. I've sent you a PM so we can discuss the situation and work to resolve it.


----------



## GTX63

As noted in a similar thread, civility is expected in your responses. Thank you.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

GTX63 said:


> As noted in a similar thread, civility is expected in your responses. Thank you.


You can absolutely expect that of me, no problem. I only want to make sure that I cover any questions or statements made as facts and provide an outlet for people to contact me.


----------



## Gypsos

I believe this is the first time I recall any company ever extending help to resolve these types of issues. Usually I just make a note to never work for companies that have people complaining about not being paid money.


----------



## GTX63

The civility post I made wasn't meant for you Brian. It was meant for those currently weaving their hemp into a noose.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> The civility post I made wasn't meant for you Brian. It was meant for those currently weaving their hemp into a noose.


I thought it was both spot on and timely!


----------



## Zuse

Gypsos said:


> I believe this is the first time I recall any company ever extending help to resolve these types of issues. Usually I just make a note to never work for companies that have people complaining about not being paid money.



Agreed .. its a first, i hope poster's keep us up to date on how it all plays out. Looks like putting up a link to this site had repercussions far beyond anyone's expectation's. 

Impressive, the force is strong with this one.


----------



## david

*hi*

1st i have never done any work for this company or anyway connected to them but give the guy a chance he is saying they will work it out...i dont see safeguard or field assets people on here defending themselves that i know owe contractors money out the gazoo.
Brian i will say if all the issues with payment these contractors say you owe are'nt resolved soon,their problaby wont be a business to save,and it's definetly going to hurt you in recruiting more quality contractors that know the business.
i also have a big problem with this 45-90 day wait from companies we should not have to wait until your paid from banks or mortgage companies to receive payment,we are working for the companies that hire us on not the bank or mortage companies direct , i think 2 weeks is plenty fair for payment.


----------



## Wannabe

I find it "normal" for a smaller company to hire an Informational Officer to do damage control since in todays world enough "bad press". WILL SHOW UP ON GOOGLE SEARCHES!!... These bad posts CAN be detrimental in a bid for a contract...banks also do their due deligence before awarding a contract. Now if I was a contractor who felt they have been "cheated" then I would be making daily posts on multiple outlets so Brian could earn his keep.

I posted that I had heard that Buzelk filed BK and that is absolutely true.I dont really care if they did or not since I have not nor ever would work for them. Nothing personal Brian--I would never work for any middleman. 

I would find that every contractor that has outstanding balances will be paid shortly so I will contact the 4-5 Contractors I know who has been "shorted" to have them call you!

Also I applaud your attempt to help. I guess when everyone gets on here and say's "We got paid!" then we will know your genuine and you will probably get a free supper or 2 

OOPS...Dinner for the more refined


----------



## Gypsos

Officers dine.

Enlisted sup.


----------



## Molly77

Gypsos said:


> I believe this is the first time I recall any company ever extending help to resolve these types of issues. Usually I just make a note to never work for companies that have people complaining about not being paid money.


Yes, I would not want to be the chosen one walking into the firing squad with the olive branch...but it is definitely nice to see. It will be interesting ( I have my popcorn ready:whistling2


----------



## RServant

Molly77 said:


> Yes, I would not want to be the chosen one walking into the firing squad with the olive branch...but it is definitely nice to see. It will be interesting ( I have my popcorn ready:whistling2


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Gypsos said:


> I believe this is the first time I recall any company ever extending help to resolve these types of issues. Usually I just make a note to never work for companies that have people complaining about not being paid money.


I think a lot of those companies end up not existing or changing their names after a while. We don't have any intention of doing that so sticking my head in the sand wasn't an option. I appreciate that feedback.



GTX63 said:


> The civility post I made wasn't meant for you Brian. It was meant for those currently weaving their hemp into a noose.


Ah, I thank you for that. It would do me no good to be hostile as I would be significantly outnumbered. I can only work now to make sure the words I am typing follow through with action.



Zuse said:


> Agreed .. its a first, i hope poster's keep us up to date on how it all plays out. Looks like putting up a link to this site had repercussions far beyond anyone's expectation's.


I hope so as well.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

david said:


> 1st i have never done any work for this company or anyway connected to them but give the guy a chance he is saying they will work it out...i dont see safeguard or field assets people on here defending themselves that i know owe contractors money out the gazoo.
> Brian i will say if all the issues with payment these contractors say you owe are'nt resolved soon,their problaby wont be a business to save,and it's definetly going to hurt you in recruiting more quality contractors that know the business.
> i also have a big problem with this 45-90 day wait from companies we should not have to wait until your paid from banks or mortgage companies to receive payment,we are working for the companies that hire us on not the bank or mortage companies direct , i think 2 weeks is plenty fair for payment.


You make very valid points. Buczek has been around for many years and we plan on being around for many more and you can't do that by being shady or dishonest. Our network is strong at the moment but I completely understand your point and know that without quality contractors performing the work, there is no business to be had. Any company in it for the long haul must always focus on the quality of their product.

Our network operates under net terms and we don't think it's fair either to have to wait until a client pays us for you to get paid. In the interest of full disclosure, there are some jobs such as large rehab/repair jobs or when monitored loss draft payments are involved, something along those lines, where payment arrangements are worked out beforehand but that would be the exception and not the rule.

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Wannabe said:


> I find it "normal" for a smaller company to hire an Informational Officer to do damage control since in todays world enough "bad press". WILL SHOW UP ON GOOGLE SEARCHES!!... These bad posts CAN be detrimental in a bid for a contract...banks also do their due deligence before awarding a contract. Now if I was a contractor who felt they have been "cheated" then I would be making daily posts on multiple outlets so Brian could earn his keep.


It's not so much about bad press as it is about customer service. If there is an outlet where there is frustration over perceived issues then we want to know about it so we can address it. My main focus is technology but once everyone learned I could type really fast it made me the most obvious choice to be the one responding.  



Wannabe said:


> I posted that I had heard that Buzelk filed BK and that is absolutely true.I dont really care if they did or not since I have not nor ever would work for them. Nothing personal Brian--I would never work for any middleman.


Totally understand, just wanted to point out we hadn't filed BK or talked about it.



Wannabe said:


> I would find that every contractor that has outstanding balances will be paid shortly so I will contact the 4-5 Contractors I know who has been "shorted" to have them call you!
> 
> Also I applaud your attempt to help. I guess when everyone gets on here and say's "We got paid!" then we will know your genuine and you will probably get a free supper or 2


This is exactly what we're working on accomplishing for the remaining backlog that exists and you are welcome to share my information with anyone that you're in contact with. I know actions speak louder than words and will do everything I can to assist.


----------



## Gypsos

Buczek Enterprises said:


> I think a lot of those companies end up not existing or changing their names after a while. We don't have any intention of doing that so sticking my head in the sand wasn't an option. I appreciate that feedback.


They still exist and have the same names. It seems they focus their efforts on reinforcing the claims of those that have not been paid instead of meeting the problem head one and correcting the issues. 

Silence does them no good. Nobody ever assumes the best.


----------



## BRADSConst

Wannabe said:


> 99% sure I read somewhere they BK'ed..


 Seems like you may have nailed that one. Want to tell me what the lotto numbers are going to be this Wednesday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

BRADSConst said:


> Seems like you may have nailed that one. Want to tell me what the lotto numbers are going to be this Wednesday :thumbup::thumbup:


I can confirm that we have not filed for bankruptcy. Don't buy too many lotto tickets just yet. :icon_wink:

We have reduced our client base and regional coverage area to support current business conditions and we are still operating.


----------



## Bigtrucker

you should be ashamed of yourself helping to screw contractors


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Bigtrucker said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself helping to screw contractors


Not a single bone in my body or anyone at Buczek Enterprises would feel this way. This has been a difficult situation and we've done our best to try to turn it around. We have a plan to continue operations and making payments as we have been however after an email that was sent to select clients was leaked online, it's been very difficult since then. We are working on an official statement and update to the network within the next couple days. Again, no one has the intention here of not making payments and have been working non-stop to prevent this from happening.


----------



## Ohnojim

*It's like this. The math is pretty simple*



Buczek Enterprises said:


> Not a single bone in my body or anyone at Buczek Enterprises would feel this way. This has been a difficult situation and we've done our best to try to turn it around. We have a plan to continue operations and making payments as we have been however after an email that was sent to select clients was leaked online, it's been very difficult since then. We are working on an official statement and update to the network within the next couple days. Again, no one has the intention here of not making payments and have been working non-stop to prevent this from happening.


when you are running a middleman order mill. You have to have the revenue to meet your obligations. When you do not it is a function of one or two things, or a combination of both. It is either poor management or outright greed with an intention of bugging out some day and leaving your creditors holding the bag. It really is that simple. Why would any contractor want to extend you credit in the future? Your pricing was already theft, and then you didn't even pay that. I hope Buczec it an example for other two bit contractors that think they can "go national" when they have neither the means nor the expertise to control it. The easy money middleman model needs to be forced out of this industry.


----------



## allure9121

Lol Brian you should quit to save face 
it is only a matter of time before you are on the unemployment line 

hey I am hiring guys to do grass cuts


----------



## cover2

Buczek Enterprises said:


> Not a single bone in my body or anyone at Buczek Enterprises would feel this way. This has been a difficult situation and we've done our best to try to turn it around. We have a plan to continue operations and making payments as we have been however after an email that was sent to select clients was leaked online, it's been very difficult since then. We are working on an official statement and update to the network within the next couple days. Again, no one has the intention here of not making payments and have been working non-stop to prevent this from happening.


I'm just curious as hell to know what happened first it was blamed on a computer glitch now payments are trickling to contractors. Where the hell is all the money that was payed to Buczek months ago. Granted I don't have a dog in the fight but I as others watching this fiasco play out on this site are wondering along with the guys that have extended credit to Buczek where did all the money go? If you have cut your coverage areas how will you continue to generate capital to pay the contractors that are owed in areas you no longer service. Also now that the nationals that contracted you are fully aware of your predicament I for one find it hard to believe they are going to continue sending you orders. Your company is in a world of $hit right now and it appears from what you have conveyed on here is going to be struggling for a long while to pay everyone. You stated if the money was in an offshore account this would be all taken care of so again I ask where the hell is it or who spent it? I'm guessing your superiors have not been forthcoming in providing you with that answer.


----------



## Wannabe

I have a very strong feeling Brian will not only be on the unemployment line but also on a Federal Witness Stand. We are talking Federal Reimbursement Monies that has not been paid out for services rendered... Fraud. I sincerely hope all gets fixed-- bruises heal.


----------



## allure9121

Like i said before they deserve everything they get 
hopefully a couple years in the slammer will be good because myself and numerous other contractors are not going to see anything


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Start with the BBB, Ripoff report's etc.File leans on the pproperty.Contact the direct client.etc


http://www.bbb.org/upstate-new-york...tion/buczek-enterprises-llc-in-derby-ny-1345/


----------



## Bigtrucker

*buczek namfs member postings begin in philly*

10,000 postings being posted in philly today
buczek is an namfs member and this member club or what ever they are turns the other way when they see one of there members screw contractors 
we have 8 crews out today doing the postings
we have a crew at the mall gathering signatures and we will bring this to local,state and fed reps
we need reform 
we are gonna protest at a bank later in the week causing traffic probs holding up signs exposing banks who hire companys like altisourse and they know contractors are getting screwed and they look the other way also
reform is needed and these organizations need to be exposed for what they are 
buczek a member of namfs defrauded contractors 
namfs has not said a thing as of yet


----------



## ram360

Has anybody filed liens on the properties? Esp in PA?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Bigtrucker said:


> 10,000 postings being posted in philly today
> buczek is an namfs member and this member club or what ever they are turns the other way when they see one of there members screw contractors
> we have 8 crews out today doing the postings
> we have a crew at the mall gathering signatures and we will bring this to local,state and fed reps
> we need reform
> we are gonna protest at a bank later in the week causing traffic probs holding up signs exposing banks who hire companys like altisourse and they know contractors are getting screwed and they look the other way also
> reform is needed and these organizations need to be exposed for what they are
> buczek a member of namfs defrauded contractors
> namfs has not said a thing as of yet




Right on Brother! Don't stop!If it was me i would take everything Ive done to there properties back if possible.They contacted us to do some work a couple of times.I am located in ny if it was me i would show up at there door!


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Ohnojim said:


> when you are running a middleman order mill. You have to have the revenue to meet your obligations. When you do not it is a function of one or two things, or a combination of both. It is either poor management or outright greed with an intention of bugging out some day and leaving your creditors holding the bag. It really is that simple. Why would any contractor want to extend you credit in the future? Your pricing was already theft, and then you didn't even pay that. I hope Buczec it an example for other two bit contractors that think they can "go national" when they have neither the means nor the expertise to control it. The easy money middleman model needs to be forced out of this industry.


At a high level, I'd agree that sums up a portion of the industry, with the following dissensions. Buczek did not operate like an order mill. Yes, regionals can be loosely described in that manner but Buczek (in a lot of cases) did things that not even our national clients do. We had every intention of being in this for the long haul.

As far as the statement regarding pricing, I'm told our pricing is better than our competitors (for the most part) and the ops team audits this twice a year. I'm not saying that our pricing worked for all companies, but it did work for a lot who did well with Buczek over many years. However... pricing from clients has been going down and their discount rates have been going up. I've never understood a discount. We're already accepting lower pricing, add a discount on top of that PLUS a (typically) short expectation for turn time? It is certainly an increasingly difficult market for high volume regionals to be in unless they offshore to gain clients and/or reduce expenses.



allure9121 said:


> Lol Brian you should quit to save face
> it is only a matter of time before you are on the unemployment line
> 
> hey I am hiring guys to do grass cuts


I would never work for you, but thanks for the offer.



allure9121 said:


> Like i said before they deserve everything they get
> hopefully a couple years in the slammer will be good because myself and numerous other contractors are not going to see anything


You must have been a comedian in a different life. I have absolutely zero respect for you as you are *NOT* in the same position as other vendors here who have *valid* issues. You're just trying to use the situation to your advantage. I do enjoy seeing your attempts to "fit in" with the group by claiming Buczek did you wrong (years ago) however you know that isn't the case. You act like you didn't get paid (even though *you did* and Buczek did not receive any money from our client on it because *the work was never done as you claimed*)! According to what I'm told, this was a clear cut case of fraud.



Wannabe said:


> I have a very strong feeling Brian will not only be on the unemployment line but also on a Federal Witness Stand. We are talking Federal Reimbursement Monies that has not been paid out for services rendered... Fraud. I sincerely hope all gets fixed-- bruises heal.


Everything I would say on the stand under oath would be the exact same thing I've said here and elsewhere. There is nothing to hide and there was no malfeasance in the operations that I was aware of.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Pay us contractors what you owe us than


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Im filing liens in my state today


----------



## idaho

if this company buczek gets away with this by filing bk, (if there intention was to screw contractors or not) this is probably being watch by other regionals that are on the border to use this as a template for what they would do. 

if there not paying contractors but still sending out work orders, there might of been no intention to pay which would get someone in jail very fast. probably why there is a pure bs mouth piece on here saying how they want to do the right things. 

no reason for this to happen, a computer glitch my ass. I probably do less then 1 percent of there volume and even I can afford carbonite and be up very quick. If I own a company where everyone has a title doing tons of volume something would be in place to fix any IT issues, computers hard drives crash.

biggest crap I have ever seen, mis-management in any case either out of ignorance or pure illegal action,(sounds like buczek been around long enough not to be ignorance) you talk about your 90 employees you has responsibilities there. those that did the work should of been pd period not even a question about that before you paid any of the companies employees.. that was your mistake your company need to honor its agreement first.

pure bs on how you want to do the right things... you should of done the right things.


----------



## Bigtrucker

see what public out cry can do all of us contractors closed buczeks doors now they get to go down like Madoff
step one completed 
step 2 altisource and ocwen bank 
yo we see you guys hiding around the corner guess whats next 
you think buczek got some exposure 
what you ocwen bank especially are going to get
hey you want to sleep with crooked heartless thiefs like buczek ponziprize 
then here comes the press you will seek 
tax payers bail out to screw WORKING americans what you think your in Iran 
reform is needed 
we can protest here we have free speech 
we are gonna gather and protest right at your door ocwen no more hiding for you guys oh we didn't know well we just looked the other way 
can we get a statement brain 
yes we had a computer glitch but it only affected pay outs ( and the hiding of incoming payments for jobs completed ) we are doing our best to get the contractors to perform more work and just pay them enough to keep paying their guys as what they are owed keeps building 
thank you all for your understanding as we will try or best to get you more in the hole 
buczek Ponzi prize


----------



## Payup

*I agree*

Yup they could have resolved this long ago even just paying a little but probably the plan was for people to go away thinking they had no chance of getting theyre money. NOW free speech is going to confront the people who have no morals.Sorry about the 90plus who lost theyre jobs but when I told them my situation and how I was hurting they responded by putting me on hold because I could not perform due to non payment by Buczek and got another contractor to fill in . I went all over the state for them and they chucked me aside every chance they could to get something done a penny cheaper just to call me back to fix up all the screw ups they had done for cheaper when they had said there were no more orders in that area.They never cared about loyalty or honesty.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

I'm no longer participating in this thread. If anyone needs assistance, please private message me.


----------



## PropPresPro

Buczek Enterprises said:


> I'm no longer participating in this thread. If anyone needs assistance, please private message me.



Anyone who has an issue with any PM they are sent from anyone, for any reason, please notify one of the moderators here so we can address the situation.


----------



## BPWY

According to this the horror stories are pouring in.


http://foreclosurepedia.org/horror-stories-pouring-in-on-buczek-enterprises-atrocities/


----------



## allure9121

Lmao what a shame


----------



## thanohano44

#TheOracle was right all along.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Why is this a joke to you


----------



## Gypsos

I see no humor in what has happened and take issue with those who do. It displays a lack of compassion and professional decorum that you find humor in the plight of those suffering as a result of what is happening. 

I know exactly what it is like to be on the dirty end of the stick when a company goes under and I do give them credit for at least jumping into the shark tank and trying to address the issues. If they were lying then karma will balance the scales. 

For those owed money, they need to take steps to ensure they are paid by Buczek's customers since it appears they will get nowhere with Buczek.


----------



## allure9121

I find it a damn shame for the contractors as I was also one 5 years ago from them. But they are never going o make things right. This guy Brian will disappear and Adam will open a new company like Amanda.

Ps I wrote lmao because I was laughing in my head what a fxxxking joke what has happened.

So my apologies if any of you took it as me laughing. It actually is the opposite


----------

